# Goats LOVE  to ride in the car



## KinderKorner (Sep 28, 2012)

Goatie my pet goat dog loves to go for car rides. 

Say go bye bye and she will jump right in. Beware if you leave your car door open. 

Once in she gets as close to me as she possible can and lays down. Her favorite way to sit is with one leg on my lap. 

She enjoys looking out the window, or resting her head on my stomach or lap.

Today I got PROOF!












Sometimes she acts sleepy and lays her head down and closes her eyes. 




It's extremely hard to drive on a curvy road with a goat on your lap and a camera in one hand.
(Don't try this at home)


----------



## jenlynn4 (Sep 28, 2012)

omg how cute is that!


----------



## Catahoula (Sep 28, 2012)

Potty trained too...seems like it.


----------



## KinderKorner (Sep 28, 2012)

Yep she is potty trained too. 

Never had an accident in the car yet. 

She lived in the house when she was younger, and always went outside to potty. Though I'm pretty sure she would have an accident in the house now if she stayed in any length of time since it's been years since she lived in here. 

She comes into the kitchen from time to time, but usually we chase her out after a few minutes once she starts nibbling on things and getting into stuff.


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 28, 2012)

Mine are pack goats. They like to go for rides.  It means adventure and visits and hardware stores and feed stores with treats.  The problem is I made the mistake of starting them out when they were babies in the front seat of the pickup.  Now that they are nearly 200 pounds it is hard to impress upon them that they need to ride in the back of the pickup.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Sep 28, 2012)

Now that is sweet! Awe.... Love it.


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 28, 2012)

The more you take her for a ride the better she will become accostomed to people.  You can get her to carry your bags for you.


----------



## KinderKorner (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh she is probably close to 200 pounds herself. And it wasn't her first ride. She goes all the time.

She is probably as people accustomed as she can be. 

She hates goats, and literately runs free and sleeps on our porch like a dog.

She can pack, pull a cart, and do lots of tricks. She also opens doors, and locks. 

She goes in parades and to nursing homes. We go for walks in the park.

She especially loves going to McDonalds for french fries. 

She is getting up there in years. Best pet I ever had. I'm going to miss the fat booger someday.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh my... I hope no one in my family sees this...I love it, butttt,  it is an ongoing battle to get my family to understand FARM ANIMALS stay OUTSIDE!! When I'm gone they sneak them in... and as smart as they are, they are just "dumb" enough to take pictures! So they end up telling on themselves- and I end up bleaching everything  

Secretly I'd love it if one of my goats would go for rides with us.... but the only one that I think would do that is my farm partners girl Arianna- she is a love and doesn't think she's a goat!

@ Queen Mum- would love to see a picture of one of your 200lb girls- I can't imagine!


----------



## terrilhb (Sep 29, 2012)

That is absolutely adorable. I love it. How did you train her to do that?


----------



## daisychick (Sep 29, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## KinderKorner (Sep 29, 2012)

I didn't train her. She used to go for rides in the car when she was a baby with our dog, and she never forgot it I guess. She loves traveling and going places. 

I found most of my goats enjoy riding in the car. No other ones get up on my lap like she does, but they all lay down when you start moving.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 29, 2012)




----------

